# DeMayo over Levrone



## Concreteguy (Nov 28, 2019)

Once again were reminded how small the waist lines were back in the day.

[ame]https://youtu.be/mf3PnPxFA7Q[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 28, 2019)

The conditioning back then was the game changer. Paper thin skin, striations and cuts everywhere. Looks like they were chiseled from granite.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh man, I remember that show, 1991 Junior Nationals!  I was so excited because they showed it on ESPN.  I recorded it.  It's on an old VHS tape somewhere.  Demayo had the name at the time.  It turned out ok though, Levrone went on to become one of the best.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 29, 2019)

Demayo and Gaspari came to Atilas gym last year. Paul looks like a Jacked older (good looking) guy. He was in way better condition than Rich. They did an upper body program and chatted about the good old days. I think the vid is on YT somewhere. I didn't look like they have their wheels still.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 29, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> Demayo and Gaspari came to Atilas gym last year. Paul looks like a Jacked older (good looking) guy. He was in way better condition than Rich. They did an upper body program and chatted about the good old days. I think the vid is on YT somewhere. I didn't look like they have their wheels still.



Paul Demayo died in 2005.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 29, 2019)

LOL, It was Barry DeMay. Shame about Paul, I didn't know. Was it gear related?

I found the video I was talking about.
[ame]https://youtu.be/BJEcQ8reUos[/ame]


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 29, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> LOL, It was Barry DeMay. Shame about Paul, I didn't know. Was it gear related?



Sadly it was a drug overdose.  Heroin I believe.

Berry de Mey looks great!  I looked him up and he'll be 58 in February.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 2, 2019)

gerard dente had a pleasing physique (Minus those gynos)


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 2, 2019)

VALENTINO: THE TRUTH BEHIND PAUL DEMAYO'S DEMISE! - YouTube


----------

